# Potential Rescue



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was talking to one of our nurses today who has a Maltese and we were comparing dog stories. She asked me if I wanted a female. My ears perked up. Come to find out, her groomer has a 7 year old female Maltese she was trying to find a home for. The lady who originally had the little dog got a job that involved a lot of travel, so she gave the baby to her father-in-law. He unfortunately, began having some serious health problems and was unable to take care of her so he brought the baby to the groomer to find a new home. Bless his heart, the groomer said he was very upset & crying when he brought her in. I immediately got on the phone and called the groomer and told her I would contact Maltese rescue and find this little girl a new home. Wouldn't you know it, she gave the baby to someone on a trial basis yesterday, but said if it didn't work out, she'd let me know. We started talking, and she told me this is the THIRD Maltese she has had to place this year. I told her if she ever got another Malt to call med ASAP, I knew of two very reputable Maltese rescue organizations. She went on to say that people left dogs with her periodically. I told her if she had any little dogs that needed homes, to let me know. Does anyone know of rescue organizations for other small breeds? I'm going to meet with this groomer later in the week just to meet her and talk with her so she'll know who I am in case "something" comes up. I am just appalled that three people left Malts with her. How can you leave a Maltese?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, Maltese are left all the time. Just go to petfinder.com and enter Maltese and you will get over 100 hits. And keep in mind that the ones listed there are the ones that are usually a little harder to place, the ones that weren't adopted out more quickly. 

Yes, Maltese end up in shelters, even kill shelters. Look at Terry's Naddie. I believe she was only 1/2 hour away from being euthanized when a rescue group heard about her and rescued her.

My Lady was left. Her previous owner moved away and left her behind tied outside with no food or water in 100 degree heat. It was 3 days before she was rescued.

Why don't you pm KAB? I know she fosters for I believe Small Paws rescue. They take in all toy breed dogs.

And of course, contact Mary Palmer at Northcentral Maltese if you know of anyone who wants to give up a Maltese.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Marj, thx for the response. It just really bothers me to think about people just abandoning a Maltese. AT least there are rescue organizations. I have already contacted Mary Palmer and filled out an application to foster. I will PM KAB, thx for the info.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

there are sooooo many irresponsible people out there. sick. i can't image leaving my little one. i can't even leave him, when we go away, my husband has to drop him off because i can't stand looking into his little eyes - i usually end up crying









i think it is lovely that so many people are fosters. i hope that if my addition is ever completed, my husband will let me foster. good for you helping a little one that can't help him/herself.


----------

